# How much weight gain between 3 and 4?



## marieangela (Apr 15, 2003)

Does anyone remember or know how much their child gained between ages 3 and 4? Ds1 has just turned four and is going in for a 4 year check up on Friday. He weighed 29 lbs at his 3 year check up and I'm thinking 31 is the most he weighs now. He is definitely small for his age, but our ped hasn't been concerned since he has been growing on his own curve. Dh, on the other hand, is concerned. Just wondering what is normal. Do children tend to grow a lot or not much between 3 and 4?


----------



## emmaline (Dec 16, 2001)

none of my kids have put on much weight between three and four years, grown taller, yes, but certainly thinned out

oldest and youngest were chubby babies who dropped from top of the charts to around 50th percentile for weight, and ds2 has always been thin but oh so healthy!


----------



## JElaineB (Nov 12, 2005)

DS gained something like 8 lbs. between 3 and 4. And his doctor semi-freaked about him gaining too much. He's only around 25% for height, but went from 40% at 3 to 80% at 4 for weight. So we're keeping an eye on his eating habits.

As for your issue, which is the opposite problem, I would say as long as your DS eats normally and is developing normally not to worry about it.


----------



## Lovenest (Apr 12, 2006)

Kids usually gain on average 4-5 pounds a year after 2 years of age, and 2'' a year from 3-puberty. But, thats average.

My son is 40% and he is 38 pds and 4.5 years old. He is 41'' tall.
He may be small now and catch up soon.
My son was 8pd 6oz which is 90% when born, and now is only in 40%.
My friends son was only 6pds and now is about 3'' taller than my son and around 42 pds. I think some kids fall behind and then catch up and the other way around. I would not be worried unless your ped is worried. Make sure he gets plenty of excerise and also good fats in his diet.


----------



## edamommy (Apr 6, 2004)

my son weighed 29lbs at 3yo and he will now be 4 in March and he weighs 32lbs now...

tall and skinny! I call him my little paperclip


----------



## TripMom (Aug 26, 2005)

almost 0! maybe 1 or 2 lbs. DS has been right around 40 lbs since 3.


----------



## hottmama (Dec 27, 2004)

My son weighed 35 lbs. (36") at 3 and weighs 40 lbs. now, he will be 4 this month. He's 40" tall and a bit on the chubby side, I think. I was a chubby toddler, though, and have been underweight since about 6. What were you shaped like when you were little? He's probably taking after one of his parents.


----------



## lisac77 (May 27, 2005)

DS has already gained 4-5 lbs between 3 and 3.5! And he's grown 2-3 inches in that timeframe as well. He is not fat in the least, he is just a big boy. He's currently around 43 inches and 43 lbs. Give or take an inch or a pound.

Funny thing is, he was tiny as a baby and toddler. The doctor was always worried because she said he wasn't growing enough.


----------



## lisac77 (May 27, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lisac77* 
He is not fat in the least, he is just a big boy.

I am now laughing at myself because I sound like Aunt Petunia. "My little Dudders is just big boned!"


----------



## OwensMa (Apr 15, 2004)

Subbing b/c my guy's the same as the OP's fella.


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

DD1 weighed 26 lbs at 3, she just turned 4 and JUST hit 29.5 lbs, all that was gained in the last 3 months.


----------



## Ravin (Mar 19, 2002)

At my DD's 3 yo. checkup (which was actually a month or so after her 3rd birthday), she was 24 lbs. and 35 in. And the ped congradulated us because she was finally back on the growth chart (she'd fallen off, and her curve had flattened out enough to concern him there for a while). She hit a growth spurt right before 3.


----------



## marieangela (Apr 15, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hottmama* 
My son weighed 35 lbs. (36") at 3 and weighs 40 lbs. now, he will be 4 this month. He's 40" tall and a bit on the chubby side, I think. I was a chubby toddler, though, and have been underweight since about 6. What were you shaped like when you were little? He's probably taking after one of his parents.

I was a skinny kid. Not shorter than my peers, but skinny. I imagine my dh was a skinny child as well. We are both skinny 30 somethings. I keep telling dh to consider that when comparing ds1 to other 4 year olds. Ds1 is pretty short, too, though. He was 36" at his 3yo checkup. I know he's grown some, but he still seems a lot shorter than other children his age. Dh is 6'4" and I'm 5'7".

I can see the variation in just these few responses to my original post. As long as he's grown some all is well in my book. I do secretly hope for a growth spurt sometime soon, though-at least so mil and dh will quit worrying about it.


----------



## Cinder (Feb 4, 2003)

Hmm, I think Janelle weighed 23lbs at 3 and 27lbs at 4, but we took out her tonsils due to her not having grown at ALL (in anyway) since 2 1/2 and severe sleep apnea, and that caused a huge, for her, growth spurt.

Between 3 1/2 and 4 she lost half a lb.


----------



## Daffodil (Aug 30, 2003)

My DD weighed 32 lbs at her 3 yr checkup, according to the doctor, but I think her typical weight at that time was really a pound or two less. She's almost 4 and weighs about 34 lbs now. So she's gained 2-4 lbs this past year.


----------



## LynnS6 (Mar 30, 2005)

Our son didn't gain a lot of weight between 3 and 4 at all. He grew 2-3" and gained about 2 lbs.

Sometimes you just catch kids shy of a growth spurt when they are weighed at the doctor's. We got a digital scale this summer, and ds didn't gain anything for the first month of weighing himself (yes, he weighed himself every day). Then suddenly, he gained 4 lbs in about 3 weeks (yikes!) -- that was in Sept and he hasn't gained an ounce since then, as far as I know (he's quit weighing himself so often, but he did do it once at my parents' house recently). So, at age 5 1/2, he's 48" tall and weighs 45 lbs.

I agree that it's a family pattern, and as long as he's healthy, meeting his milestones and developing well in other ways, there's not much you can do.


----------



## PajamaMama (Dec 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *marieangela* 
Does anyone remember or know how much their child gained between ages 3 and 4? Ds1 has just turned four and is going in for a 4 year check up on Friday. He weighed 29 lbs at his 3 year check up and I'm thinking 31 is the most he weighs now. He is definitely small for his age, but our ped hasn't been concerned since he has been growing on his own curve. Dh, on the other hand, is concerned. Just wondering what is normal. Do children tend to grow a lot or not much between 3 and 4?

My dd is 3-1/2 now, she'll be 4 at the end of May. She hasn't gained any weight at all since her last birthday. She weighs 34 lbs. However, she has grown at least 3 inches this year! The pants she was wearing on her birthday still fit her waist but they all look silly on her, like capris, now. She's really thinned out and gone from toddler-chubby to little kid-skinny this year. The fact that she's out of diapers completely and wearing normal underpants just adds to the super skinny kid look.


----------



## Jilian (Jun 16, 2003)

My DS is gonna be 4 next month and I think he's gained maybe 2 lbs this whole year. He's grown a lot taller too, all of his pants are short on him!


----------



## nancy926 (Mar 10, 2003)

DD1 at age 3: 35 lbs, 37.5 inches
DD1 at age 4: 39 lbs, 41 inches

She's 75% for both height and weight, if you put stock in that kind of thing.


----------



## ~ATenthMuse~ (Mar 16, 2003)

My dd stayed at 35 lbs forever! She's now 4 yrs 5 mths. She weighs barely 40 lbs, fluctuates a lb up or down all the time. She's 45 and 1/4 inches. She was sooo tiny when she was a babe, now she's long and lean.

Forgot to answer the question! I *think* she's gained about 4-5 lbs between 3-4, accounting for the fluctuation.


----------



## blsilva (Jul 31, 2006)

My oldest gained about 2 lbs that year. I wouldn't worry about it. My ped warned me that at about age 3, their growth slows down, and to not be surprised if they not only don't gain fast, but don't have the appetite they did as well.


----------



## Mamatohaleybug (Sep 3, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nancy926* 
DD1 at age 3: 35 lbs, 37.5 inches
DD1 at age 4: 39 lbs, 41 inches

She's 75% for both height and weight, if you put stock in that kind of thing.









My DD is similar to this. Now at almost 4.5 she is 42 inches tall and 39-40 pounds. She's grown 2.5-3 inches in 6 months and has gained a couple of pounds.


----------



## wifty (Aug 16, 2006)

I think there are norms, but every child is different.

DD just turned 3 and didn't gain any weight last year, and 2 inches. However, she is still off the charts for both.....just getting closer to being on the charts.

I don't know if she will gain alot this coming year, but I am thinking that she won't. You have to look at you and your hubbies families growth pattern, as that will tell you the most. Our families tend to have tall, sturdy children that are always off the charts....so Fiona is following along with that.

I will let you know next year. LOL

with smiles


----------



## Igraine (Jul 1, 2006)

My ds was a chunk the first 3 years of his life. At least 6 to months ahead in all his clothes!

Between the age of 3 and now (4.5) he has grown over 4 inches in height, but has only gained a few pounds (3-4). He is still under 40 pounds. He is VERY lean, just like his daddy was when he was young


----------

